# How exactly do I use a SW21 switch?



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

Every time I use one of these switches I don't get any reception. If I connect the cable directly to the receiver I get reception from all transponders. So at the moment, depending on the channel I want to see, I'm switching cables back and forth. 

Usually I have to play with the switches itself to get some sort of signal. Like for some reason If I screw the cable in completely I get NO signal, If I leave the end of the cable slightly unscrewed I start seeing some signal and even then its very low somewhere in the 40 percent range. 


Also how can I check if I have a bad sw21 switch? In my case, 3 total.  


Some info...

DISH 500 - Want to connect to 110 and 119
I have 2 single dual LNB (I believe that correct)
Receivers: 301 and DVR 522 (currently have the 301 active)

I also bought the DVR 522 thinking since it has 2 connections for satellite in the back I would eliminate this whole switch thing and connect them directly, but that just wasn't the case   


If there is another way to do this, I'm open for options. Other than calling Dish themselves.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It sounds like the SW21s are not working right ... 
Do your "dual" LNBs have a Dishpro logo on them or are they legacy?


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

Yeah they are legacy, no dish pro logo. How can I check if they are bad....I just got 2 from ebay, brand new but I could of messed them up already. I read somewhere after I did this, that I need to install the switches with the receiver off and disconnected. :nono:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A SW21 takes the feed from two separate legacy LNBs and combines them into one feed for one receiver. Feed the "to dish" input 1 to one LNB and "to dish" input two to the other. Connect the "to receiver" input to the receiver.

On your 301 go to Menu-6-1-1 and do a check switch. The process is long but when finished the receiver should recognize that you have a SW21 and the feeds that are attached.

If all else fails go back to eBay and get yourself a DishPro TWIN LNB that picks up both 119° and 110° and gives you two outputs ... one cable fed to your 301 will do better than legacy equipment.

BTW: You mentioned getting 40's with the SW21 inline ... what do you get when the SW21 isn't there?


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

I've done that is so many times, and always comes back with nothing. Unknown switch and no reception. 

For example what would be the correct way to install one? 

Also, I am correct that the 522 needs a switch before connecting to tuner 1?

Are the switches that vulnerable, that If I connected them while the power was on and power outlet was connected that they might of shorted out?


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

James Long said:


> A SW21 takes the feed from two separate legacy LNBs and combines them into one feed for one receiver. Feed the "to dish" input 1 to one LNB and "to dish" input two to the other. Connect the "to receiver" input to the receiver.
> 
> On your 301 go to Menu-6-1-1 and do a check switch. The process is long but when finished the receiver should recognize that you have a SW21 and the feeds that are attached.
> 
> ...


80+ some transponders over 100, when connected directly to receiver whether is 110 or 119.


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

Forgot to mentioned that when I first install one of the sw21 switches last night it was working!!  Called in dish to activate my 522 but couldn't because it was still active under radio shack account (was a demo unit that i got very cheap) I need to called them and have them deactivate it. So I ended up disconnecting it and hooking it up back to my 301 and then it didn't work.


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

James, this is what you meant correct?

http://www.dishdepot.com/lnbfs.jsp
If I purchase this. Scroll down a bit. - - - - > DISH Network DISHPro Twin LNBF

The cable that connects directly to the LNBF, goes directly to my receiver correct? Eliminating switches all together? Also this LNBF allows me to have 2 receivers? Can I also use my 522 receiver, if I intend to only use 1 of the outputs?

If linking is not allowed to other sites, please feel free to edit my post.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That would be the one ... although much better prices can be found if you don't mind the risk of eBay (some people don't know what they are selling and may mislabel their auctions or intentionally commit fraud).

The signal levels are a bit low ... what cable lengths do you have to the dish? Are you using RG-59 or RG-6 cable? (The DP Twin requires "RG-6 tested to 2150MHz", if you go that route, but gives higher signal strengths.)


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

James Long said:


> That would be the one ... although much better prices can be found if you don't mind the risk of eBay (some people don't know what they are selling and may mislabel their auctions or intentionally commit fraud).
> 
> The signal levels are a bit low ... what cable lengths do you have to the dish? Are you using RG-59 or RG-6 cable? (The DP Twin requires "RG-6 tested to 2150MHz", if you go that route, but gives higher signal strengths.)


Im not sure, but I dont get great levels when connected directly.

Now I think Im going with the Dish Pro Twin LNB, but I do have 1 question regarding this...is my current Y bracket compatible with the DISH Pro Tiwn LNB?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes ... the spacing is the same.


----------



## djdavis75 (Jan 25, 2007)

If you ever want to use the 522 & 301 at the same time I would highly recommend getting a DishPro Plus Twin. You will never be able to use both receivers, unless you buy a switch, with just a regular DishPro Twin as the 522 will require both ports on the DishPro Twin. You will also need a DishPro Plus separator to go behind the 522 if you go the DishPro Plus route.

I sell this setup, DPP Twin + Separator, for $45.00, so that should give you a ball park on what it should cost.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

You could just buy some "NEW" 21 switches. They are not expensive at all. Check here: www.prosatellitesupply.com/dish_network_sw21_switch.htm


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

So I got me a dish pro quad lnb instead...so far so good. My 301 and 522 work, or at least get both satellites when the test is ran. Now I have a question on an older receiver, that is not working as it should. Model 3900. When I run the test it get 1 satellite...is it not compatible?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

ZeKs said:


> So I got me a dish pro quad lnb instead...so far so good. My 301 and 522 work, or at least get both satellites when the test is ran. Now I have a question on an older receiver, that is not working as it should. Model 3900. When I run the test it get 1 satellite...is it not compatible?


3900 is a Legacy receiver and is not compatible with Dish Pro LNBs. You can buy Dish Pro adaptors for Legacy equipment but it is usually cheaper to buy a DP receiver.


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

boba said:


> 3900 is a Legacy receiver and is not compatible with Dish Pro LNBs. You can buy Dish Pro adaptors for Legacy equipment but it is usually cheaper to buy a DP receiver.


Thank you. All I needed to know, I thought I did something wrong again. No need once I can activate my 522 and going to replace the 3900 with my 301. Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Or, if you needed to keep the 3900 active, you could get a legacy Quad instead of the DP version.


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

I KNOW I have at least 2 receivers in my basement that were deactivated with Dish and have legitimate cards in them. Let me take a look and see what they actually are and maybe I can help ya out.


----------



## ZeKs (May 6, 2007)

yardbird said:


> I KNOW I have at least 2 receivers in my basement that were deactivated with Dish and have legitimate cards in them. Let me take a look and see what they actually are and maybe I can help ya out.


So what are they?

The 522 is looking like a bust already, I might end up returning it. Been contacting radioshack so they can deactivate it(demo unit that was on sale), but all im getting is the run around.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

That same website I mentioned also sells the 'legacy adapter'. Or actually, here is the link: http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Switches/DishNetwork-switches.htm
It costs $64


----------

